# Usar Capacitores en paralelo con Motor



## desertor (Feb 13, 2013)

Hola como les vas lo que quisiera saber es en que beneficiería o perjudicaría el uso de capacitores electrolíticos en paralalelo con un Motor, los capacitores son 2 de 2200uF y el motor es de 12V de 16A en vacio y es de una marcha de moto y lo pretendo usar para un proyecto.
Y sería neceaario colocarlos?
gracias por cualquier ayuda y saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 14, 2013)

Esos condensadores creo que solo harían cosquillas a ese motor.
Faltan datos, como el tipo de fuente, si quieres filtar ruidos, si quieres usarlos para mantener el motor en marcha...


----------



## desertor (Feb 14, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Esos condensadores creo que solo harían cosquillas a ese motor.
> Faltan datos, como el tipo de fuente, si quieres filtar ruidos, si quieres usarlos para mantener el motor en marcha...



Que tal, pues usaré una bateria recargable sellada de 12V y 12.0 Ah, o una bateria de automovil (tengo ambas baterias).

Y esas es mi pregunta en que beneficiaría o perjudicaria el uso de capacitores electrolíticos, ya que pretendo controlar el motor con PWM.
Saludos


----------



## CarlGauss (Feb 15, 2013)

Los condensadores/capacitores se usan en paralelo a motores porque le dan a este más potencia de arranque. Después de arrancar, el capacitor se estabiliza y no vuelve a actuar hasta un nuevo arranque, una parada o incluso una caída de revoluciones del motor  También le dan estabilidad electrica, con un buen rendimiento 

Si se usan 2, generalmente se usa uno permanente y el otro solamente en el arranque(Luego se desconecta).

Si perjudica en algo, sería en la carga eléctrica que serían para la fuente. Pero justamente, luego del arranque, prácticamente se bloquearían


----------



## desertor (Feb 16, 2013)

Que tal amigos pues les qusiera pedir su opinion en el caso de que si afectan los capacitores en paralelo con el motor en el uso del PWM, en este caso estuy usando un puente H con PWM, pero me parece que si es con PWM debe afectar, supongo.
Saludos.


----------



## CarlGauss (Feb 16, 2013)

Hablando de *PWM*, también sirven los condensadores. Protegerán al controlador o CHIP que utilizes de los picos de corriente o chispas que generan los motores CC


----------

